
'What if?': Why we can't get enough of counterfactual shows - ikeboy
http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2016/feb/11/counterfactuals-man-in-high-castle-11-22-63
======
dzdt
If it was just counterfactual shows it wouldn't be so bad. The disgusting
thing is all the contrafactual ones!

